# Eclipse Fever



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Who has eclipse fever and who is going to the path of totality?

I think I might head north for it. About a 2 hour drive for me.

Here is the path and times

http://xjubier.free.fr/en/site_pages/solar_eclipses/TSE_2017_GoogleMapFull.html?Lat=43.45292&Lng=-112.85156&Zoom=6&LC=1


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

My kids just left today with grandma to head down to SC for the eclipse. I'll observe here in NJ where we'll get some 2 hours of partial coverage.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm holding out for the 2024 episode... :lol:


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

The wife and I are " totally" driving up to Kentucky this weekend for the spectacle.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

My wife and I have a baby Dr appointment at 2. I'll be watching it at 84% around 1:05ish


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

J_nick said:


> My wife and I have a baby Dr appointment at 2. I'll be watching it at 84% around 1:05ish


Got glasses?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

My parents are headed from Denver to Salem to work at the Oregon State Fair, and he told me that the traffic up into the path of totality in WY and ID has already caused traffic jams. Hotel rooms that normally he can rent on this trip for under $50/night (he's done it for the past 8 years) are going upwards of $500-$800/night :shocked:

One cool site I found was this interactive map that shows you the % of totality that you'll see at your house. It's overlaid upon Google Maps.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I have a baby Dr appointment at 2. I'll be watching it at 84% around 1:05ish
> ...


Not any that are good enough to stare at it. I do have a welding helmet and goggles you use when operating a oxy-acetylene torch they might be dark enough.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I am right in the path of totality. I waited late to buy glasses, and went online to buy some last week - could not find any in stock. Fortunately, most employers; including mine are giving glasses out, so we are ready. Work is shutting down at 1:00 pm to allow folks to watch.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Eclipse fever is high in my area. Everyone seems to be talking about it. I'm driving north for sure tomorrow to be in path of totality. I won't be working tomorrow morning at least.

Business and companies close to me are closing tomorrow due to traffic and people leaving to get the path of totality.

Here is to hoping the traffic won't be insane driving to and from.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> My parents are headed from Denver to Salem to work at the Oregon State Fair, and he told me that the traffic up into the path of totality in WY and ID has already caused traffic jams. Hotel rooms that normally he can rent on this trip for under $50/night (he's done it for the past 8 years) are going upwards of $500-$800/night :shocked:
> 
> One cool site I found was this interactive map that shows you the % of totality that you'll see at your house. It's overlaid upon Google Maps.


That website is the same I found with a simple Google search. That map overlay that he created kicks some serious butt. The data in that overlay is super cool.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

I am right here in Columbia, SC in the path of totality! Me and my kids will be at the Columbia Fireflies baseball game. Game starts at 1:05 but we will be at the park at about 9:30 to beat the sold-out traffic and the 750,000 visitors.

Oh my goodness, what effect will the eclipse have on my Bermuda? LOL.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

These people kill me about the eclipse. Is it safe for pregnant women to see the eclipse? How about newborns? Will the power grid be able to stand a 2 and a half minute blackout? Whats gonna happen to my dogs? Will they bark incessantly for the 2 and a half minutes? Will the water in my toilet reverse its course down the drain? Should they call in the National Guard? Will my money still be guaranteed by the FDIC for those 2 and a half minutes? What will happen if I am in the middle of changing my oil?

I'm so AFRAID!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sidney said:


> These people kill me about the eclipse. Is it safe for pregnant women to see the eclipse? How about newborns? Will the power grid be able to stand a 2 and a half minute blackout? Whats gonna happen to my dogs? Will they bark incessantly for the 2 and a half minutes? Will the water in my toilet reverse its course down the drain? Should they call in the National Guard? Will my money still be guaranteed by the FDIC for those 2 and a half minutes? What will happen if I am in the middle of changing my oil?
> 
> I'm so AFRAID!!!


You missed the mom asking for it to be rescheduled to a weekend not to screw up the school classes with an eclipse.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I will miss this year's total eclipse, but was fortunate enough to see one as a kid in Indonesia. It was wild - crickets started chirping, frogs started croaking, and it got chilly. Then a few minutes later, it lightened up, and roosters started crowing thinking it was morning again.

If you haven't read about it, there is a great story about how Christopher Columbus was able to get out of a bind with some natives by knowing that a lunar eclipse was coming. The natives were scared and thought he had the power to control the heavens. Read more about it here.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

A patient of mine brought viewing glasses with her. I was fortunate enough to see it. Beautiful........


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

It was incredible. So worth the drive and the people. The 2 minutes of climax when we could take the glasses off were so freaking awesome. The temp dropped like 15 degrees and the sky was dark ish. Like about 9 pm dark like almost completely dark.

Here is a pic looking straight at the sun with full eclipse.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

^^^ AWESOME!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

https://twitter.com/JMKTV/status/899734847878565888


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

kds said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899734847878565888


 :rofl:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

So true story, here there was no noticable difference. But our good governor turned all the highway LED signs to say to turn your headlights on during the eclipse lol


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

It was the most amazing thing that I have ever seen. Glad I was in the city with totality.

DFW, I'm coming to Dallas in April 8th, 2024.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Sidney said:


> DFW, I'm coming to Dallas in April 8th, 2024.


I'll see you there! Maybe I'll host a *2024 TLFTP* - The Lawn Forum Totality Party.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Sidney said:
> 
> 
> > DFW, I'm coming to Dallas in April 8th, 2024.
> ...


Hell yeah! You got 7 years to plan it out.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Sidney said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Sidney said:
> ...


I will be there.

It really was the most amazing thing ever.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Seeing clips online it's really cool. Next one we will have total eclipse. You bet I'll be mowing & filming during it! (I tried to this one but it seriously had no effect here, the kids were all sad)


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

That's an awesome pic WC. I'm definitely headed to the path of totality in 2024.

It was around 85% covered where I was and if you didn't know it was happening you would have missed it. The light level looked like it was slightly overcast and you could tell the UV was down for a while (sun just didn't feel as hot). It still looked cool  I was amazed with how bright out it was with only 15% sun


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

https://youtu.be/xdwSa307A80


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

wardconnor said:


>


And you were correct, being that it was totally frickin' awesome. Glad you didn't burn your retinas looking at it prior to totality. It got darker quicker where you were, as opposed to where we were watching.


----------

